# my sound on vice city doesnt work



## andyvandyv (Nov 22, 2003)

my system specs are Duron 900, Widows 2k, nvidea GeForce 2 mx/mx 400, digital audio output SiS 7018 wav and ive download all the latest drivers.

Please help


----------



## andyvandyv (Nov 22, 2003)

I just checked and it said 'no Audio Hardware'.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

i had that problem with mine. It turned out mine was weird and i had to install a file called tecaudio.bat or tecaudio.exe somethin like that but the sound still doesnt go in the movies so i put on the subtitles.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Make sure you install the latest drivers for your sound card.


----------

